# BMX kettenblatt



## BobRock (19. Juni 2003)

kann man damit ne 9fach mtb kette fahren?????????


----------



## NRH (19. Juni 2003)

Ja, manche. Deine Mr. Dirt kannst dann aber nimmer fahren. Um zu erfahren welche solltest Du mal die suchfunktion nutzen, des hatten wir scho mal recht ausfühlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRock (19. Juni 2003)

das frag ich nur fürn freund
ich fahr meine mr.dirt weiter wenn die felt kurbel nen 4 arm spider hat


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Juni 2003)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. welches kettenblatt kann man mit einer normalen mtb kette fahren?


----------



## NRH (20. Juni 2003)

Profile Imperial, Whippit, Flywheel
Last bei www.ddd-racing.com alle anderen Last/FM gehen nicht! 
Odyssey Battle Gear


----------



## JDEM (7. März 2004)

Mal andersrum gefragt :

Kann ich nen Profile Whippit auch mit ner BMX Kette fahren
oder würde das von vornherein nicht passen ?

WOllte jetzt für die Frage kein neues Thema eröffnen !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. März 2004)

Logo, BMX -Ketten haben ein Maß von 1/2 x 1/8, wie normale Nichtschaltungsketten- passen ohne Probleme.
Dickere Ketten wie Regina,Mofa oder Fat Lady würde ich auf nem Whippit lassen, das wird zerfressen!

mfg,
Reik


----------



## zurkoe (8. März 2004)

Hi
Um das Thema mal zu erweitern:
Bin vor kurzem über die Angabe 1/2 x 3/16 gestolpert. Das sagt mir ja nun
garnix. Mit welchen Ketten/Kettenblätter/Ritzel ist dies kompatibel?

Harald


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. März 2004)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Um das Thema mal zu erweitern:
> Bin vor kurzem über die Angabe 1/2 x 3/16 gestolpert. Das sagt mir ja nun
> garnix. Mit welchen Ketten/Kettenblätter/Ritzel ist dies kompatibel?
> ...


1x2 x 3/16 sind etwas dickere Zähne zur Verwendung mit Mofaketten/ BMX-Ketten mit größerem Innenabstand...einfach dafür, das die Ritzel/Kettenblätter nicht auf Dauer von der schweren Kette kleingehäckselt werden und sie etwas sauberer geführt wird.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## zurkoe (8. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> 1x2 x 3/16 sind etwas dickere Zähne zur Verwendung mit Mofaketten/ BMX-Ketten mit größerem Innenabstand...einfach dafür, das die Ritzel/Kettenblätter nicht auf Dauer von der schweren Kette kleingehäckselt werden und sie etwas sauberer geführt wird.
> 
> mfg,
> Reik



Ritzel mit 1/2 x 3/16 können demnach mit 1/2 x 1/8 Ketten gefahren werden, oder mit 1/2 x 3/32?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. März 2004)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ritzel mit 1/2 x 3/16 können demnach mit 1/2 x 1/8 Ketten gefahren werden, oder mit 1/2 x 3/32?


Genau umgekehrt wird n Schuh draus...normale BMX Ketten mit 1/2 x 1/8 passen NICHT auf Ritzel mit 1/2 x 3/16 Maß, die Zähne wären zu dick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (8. März 2004)

ach, und falls noch jemand ein 9-fach taugliches BMX  Blatt sucht (Profile Imperial 39t Schw.), darf mir ruhig eine PM schreiben.


----------



## zurkoe (8. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Genau umgekehrt wird n Schuh draus...normale BMX Ketten mit 1/2 x 1/8 passen NICHT auf Ritzel mit 1/2 x 3/16 Maß, die Zähne wären zu dick!



Danke!


----------



## JDEM (8. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Logo, BMX -Ketten haben ein Maß von 1/2 x 1/8, wie normale Nichtschaltungsketten- passen ohne Probleme.
> Dickere Ketten wie Regina,Mofa oder Fat Lady würde ich auf nem Whippit lassen, das wird zerfressen!
> 
> mfg,
> Reik



dankeschön  ,

hab mir jetzt ne cool chain bestellt!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. März 2004)

J.K.R schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt ne cool chain bestellt!



Gute Kette !


----------



## ylfcm (9. März 2004)

510hx, sonst nix :>


----------



## NRH (9. März 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> 510hx, sonst nix :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

